# The Curious Case Of Smile.jpg



## JML (Jan 9, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]I first met in person with Mary E. in the summer of 2007. I had arranged with her husband of fifteen years, Terence, to see her for an interview. Mary had initially agreed, since I was not a newsman but rather an amateur writer gathering information for a few early college assignments and, if all went according to plan, some pieces of fiction. We scheduled the interview for a particular weekend when I was in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Chicago[/FONT][FONT=&quot] on unrelated business, but at the last moment Mary changed her mind and locked herself in the coupleâ€™s bedroom, refusing to meet with me. For half an hour I sat with Terence as we camped outside the bedroom door, I listening and taking notes while he attempted fruitlessly to calm his wife. The things Mary said made little sense but fit with the pattern I was expecting: though I could not see her, I could tell from her voice that she was crying, and more often than not her objections to speaking with me centered around an incoherent diatribe on her dreams -- her nightmares. Terence apologized profusely when we ceased the exercise, and I did my best to take it in stride; recall that I wasnâ€™t a reporter in search of a story, but merely a curious young man in search of information. Besides, I thought at the time, I could perhaps find another, similar case if I put my mind and resources to it.
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mary E. was the sysop for a small Chicago-based Bulletin Board System in 1992 when she first encountered smile.jpg and her life changed forever. She and Terence had been married for only five months. Mary was one of an estimated 400 people who saw the image when it was posted as a hyperlink on the BBS, though she is the only one who has spoken openly about the experience. The rest have remained anonymous, or are perhaps dead. In 2005, when I was only in tenth grade, smile.jpg was first brought to my attention by my burgeoning interest in web-based phenomena; Mary was the most often cited victim of what is sometimes referred to as â€œSmile.dog,â€ the being smile.jpg is reputed to display. What caught my interest (other than the obvious macabre elements of the cyber-legend and my proclivity toward such things) was the sheer lack of information, usually to the point that people donâ€™t believe it even exists other than as a rumor or hoax.

It is unique because, though the entire phenomenon centers on a picture file, that file is nowhere to be found on the internet; certainly many photomanipulated simulacra litter the web, showing up with the most frequency on sites such as the imageboard 4chan, particularly the /x/-focused paranormal subboard. It is suspected these are fakes because they do not have the effect the true smile.jpg is believed to have, namely sudden onset temporal lobe epilepsy and acute anxiety. This purported reaction in the viewer is one of the reasons the phantom-like smile.jpg is regarded with such disdain, since it is patently absurd, though depending on whom you ask the reluctance to acknowledge smile.jpgâ€™s existence might be just as much out of fear as it is out of disbelief.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Neither smile.jpg nor Smile.dog is mentioned anywhere on Wikipedia, though the website features articles on such other, perhaps more scandalous shocksites as goatse (hello.jpg) or 2girls1cup; any attempt to create a page pertaining to smile.jpg is summarily deleted by any of the encyclopediaâ€™s many admins.

Encounters with smile.jpg are the stuff of internet legend. Mary E.â€™s story is not unique; there are unverified rumors of smile.jpg showing up in the early days of Usenet and even one persistent tale that in 2002 a hacker flooded the forums of humor and satire website Something Awful with a deluge of Smile.dog pictures, rendering almost half the forumâ€™s users at the time epileptic. It is also said that in the mid-to-late 90s that smile.jpg circulated on usenet and as an attachment of a chain email with the subject line â€œSMILE!! GOD LOVES YOU!â€ Yet despite the huge exposure these stunts would generate, there are very few people who admit to having experienced any of them and no trace of the file or any link has ever been discovered.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Those who claim to have seen smile.jpg often weakly joke that they were far too busy to save a copy of the picture to their hard drive. However, all alleged victims offer the same description of the photo: A dog-like creature (usually described as appearing similar to a Siberian husky), illuminated by the flash of the camera, sits in a dim room, the only background detail that is visible being a human hand extending from the darkness near the left side of the frame. The hand is empty, but is usually described as â€œbeckoning.â€ Of course, most attention is given to the dog (or dog-creature, as some victims are more certain than others about what they claim to have seen). The muzzle of the beast is reputedly split in a wide grin, revealing two rows of very white, very straight, very sharp, very human-looking teeth.

 [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]This is, of course, not a description given immediately after viewing the picture, but rather a recollection of the victims, who claim to have seen the picture endlessly repeated in their mindâ€™s eye during the time they are, in reality, having epileptic fits. These fits are reported to continue indeterminably, often while the victims sleep, resulting in very vivid and disturbing nightmares. These may be treated with medication, though in some cases it is more effective than others.

Mary E., I assumed, was not on effective medication. That was why after my visit to her apartment in 2007 I sent out feelers to several folklore- and urban legend-oriented newsgroups, websites, and mailing lists, hoping to find the name of a supposed victim of smile.jpg who felt more interested in talking about his experiences. For a time nothing happened and at length I forgot completely about my pursuits, since I had begun my freshman year of college and was quite busy. Mary contacted me via email, however, near the beginning of March 2008.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]To: jml@****.com
From: marye@****.net
Subj: Last summerâ€™s interview

Dear Mr. L.,

I am incredibly sorry about my behavior last summer when you came to interview me. I hope you understand that it was no fault of yours, but rather my own problems that led me to act out as I did. I realized that I could have handled the situation more decorously; however, I hope you will forgive me. At the time, I was afraid.

You see, for fifteen years I have been haunted by smile.jpg. Smile.dog comes to me in my sleep every night. I know that sounds silly, but it is true. There is an ineffable quality about my dreams, my nightmares, that makes them completely unlike any real dreams I have ever had. I do not move and do not speak. I simply look ahead, and the only thing ahead of me is the scene from that horrible picture. I see the beckoning hand, and I see Smile.dog. It talks to me.


It is not a dog, of course, though I am not quite sure what it really is. It tells me it will leave me alone if only I do as it asks. All I must do, it says, is â€œspread the word.â€ That is how it phrases its demands. And I know exactly what it means: it wants me to show it to someone else.

And I could. The week after my incident I received in the mail a manila envelope with no return address. Inside was only a 3 Â½ -inch floppy diskette. Without having to check, I knew precisely what was on it.

I thought for a long time about my options. I could show it to a stranger, a coworkerâ€¦ I could even show it to Terence, as much as the idea disgusted me. And what would happen then? Well, if Smile.dog kept its word I could sleep. Yet if it lied, what would I do? And who was to say something worse would not come for me if I did as the creature asked?

So I did nothing for fifteen years, though I kept the diskette hidden amongst my things. Every night for fifteen years Smile.dog has come to me in my sleep and demanded that I spread the word. For fifteen years I have stood strong, though there have been hard times. Many of my fellow victims on the BBS board where I first encountered smile.jpg stopped posting; I heard some of them committed suicide. Others remained completely silent, simply disappearing off the face of the web. They are the ones I worry about the most.

I sincerely hope you will forgive me, Mr. L., but last summer when you contacted me and my husband about an interview I was near the breaking point. I decided I was going to give you the floppy diskette. I did not care if Smile.dog was lying or not, I wanted it to end. You were a stranger, someone I had no connection with, and I thought I would not feel sorrow when you took the diskette as part of your research and sealed your fate.

Before you arrived I realized what I was doing: was plotting to ruin your life. I could not stand the thought, and in fact I still cannot. I am ashamed, Mr. L., and I hope that this warning will dissuade you from further investigation of smile.jpg. You may in time encounter someone who is, if not weaker than I, then wholly more depraved, someone who will not hesitate to follow Smile.dogâ€™s orders.

Stop while you are still whole.

Sincerely,
Mary E.

 [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Terence contacted me later that month with the news that his wife had killed herself. While cleaning up the various things sheâ€™d left behind, closing email accounts and the like, he happened upon the above message. He was a man in shambles; he wept as he told me to listen to his wifeâ€™s advice. Heâ€™d found the diskette, he revealed, and burned it until it was nothing but a stinking pile of blackened plastic. The part that most disturbed him, however, was how the diskette had hissed as it melted. Like some sort of animal, he said.

I will admit that I was a little uncertain about how to respond to this. At first I thought perhaps it was a joke, with the couple belatedly playing with the situation in order to get a rise out of me. A quick check of several [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Chicago[/FONT][FONT=&quot] newspapersâ€™ online obituaries, however, proved that Mary E. was indeed dead. There was, of course, no mention of suicide in the article. I decided that, for a time at least, I would not further pursue the subject of smile.jpg, especially since I had finals coming up at the end of May.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]But the world has odd ways of testing us. Almost a full year after Iâ€™d returned from my disastrous interview with Mary E., I received another email:

To: jml@****.com
From: elzahir82@****.com
Subj: smile

Hello

I found your e-mail adress thru a mailing list your profile said you are interested in smiledog. I have saw it it is not as bad as every one says I have sent it to you here. Just spreading the word.



The final line chilled me to the bone.

 [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]According to my email client there was one file attachment called, naturally, smile.jpg. I considered downloading it for some time. It was mostly likely a fake, I imagined, and even if it werenâ€™t I was never wholly convinced of smile.jpgâ€™s peculiar powers. Mary E.â€™s account had shaken me, yes, but she was probably mentally unbalanced anyway. After all, how could a simple image do what smile.jpg was said to accomplish? What sort of creature was it that could break oneâ€™s mind with only the power of the eye?

And if such things were patently absurd, then why did the legend exist at all?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]If I downloaded the image, if I looked at it, and if Mary turned out to be correct, if Smile.dog came to me in my dreams demanding I spread the word, what would I do? Would I live my life as Mary had, fighting against the urge to give in until I died? Or would I simply spread the word, eager to be put to rest? And if I chose the latter route, how could I do it? Whom would I burden in turn?

If I went through with my earlier intention to write a short article about smile.jpg, I decided, I could attach it as evidence. And anyone who read the article, anyone who took interest, would be affected. And even assuming the smile.jpg attached to the email was genuine, would I be capricious enough to save myself in that manner?
The End ......or is it?[/FONT]


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2009)

I fapped to that back in '95


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 9, 2009)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

...wtf is this shit


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

This sounds suspiciously like a trailhead or rabbit hole for an ARG.

EDIT:

To clarify:

ARG stands for "alternate reality game". It's a game that, while fictional, takes place in the real world. I've been involved in several, my favorite being one that I think is still ongoing, called Eight Days, Thirteen Lights, 42 hours (8/13/42). I had to drive out to the Merrit Island Mall here in Florida to meet a man in real life to give me pieces to the game that would lead us onto the next part on the internet.

A trailhead or rabbit hole is what we use to describe the beginning of the game. The trailhead is what leads us to the first clue, the rabbit hole being what starts the ARG. In this case, if I'm right, the trailhead would be these 10 posts, and the rabbit hole being smile.jpg.

Of course, I may be looking way too far into this, and it could just be entirely a troll or something. I don't know. I can get my hopes up at least, right?


----------



## Psudowolf (Jan 9, 2009)

I suspect troll


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 9, 2009)

Tl;Dr


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 9, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Tl;Dr



This.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't read any of that, but I'm sure it all sucked anyways.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> What the fuck is this shit?





Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...wtf is this shit



Ditto.


----------



## Azure (Jan 9, 2009)

*SAGE*

*SAGE*


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 9, 2009)

What is in that picture!?!?! D:

He's got the hook!


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Jan 9, 2009)

mp;dr (Multi-posting; didn't read)

I'mma start my own abbreviations!


----------



## Golse (Jan 9, 2009)

So this is some kind of mashup of _The Ring_ and the Borges short story "El Zahir".

I'm bored already.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2009)

9 posts in a row... Well, that's still not 25. Current record stand unboken.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> This sounds suspiciously like a trailhead or rabbit hole for an ARG.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



You're not the only one who is hoping for this. </3


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 9, 2009)

So, what was on the picture? My one didnt load.

Wtf is this?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> You're not the only one who is hoping for this. </3



Haha, awesome. I was afraid I would be the only one tackling this if it did turn out to be an ARG.



> So, what was on the picture? My one didnt load.
> 
> Wtf is this?



The attachment is still pending approval.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Haha, awesome. I was afraid I would be the only one tackling this if it did turn out to be an ARG.
> 
> 
> 
> The attachment is still pending approval.



I have a tendency to join ARGs like RIGHTINTHEMIDDLE so it's pretty much fruitless. I was on the Cloverfield one pretty early, but never fully participated because it was my first one.

I'm sniffing around ThisIsMyMilwaulkee (spelling error probably), but still unsure as to whether or not I should join it. It seems to have progressed pretty far already.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I have a tendency to join ARGs like RIGHTINTHEMIDDLE so it's pretty much fruitless. I was on the Cloverfield one pretty early, but never fully participated because it was my first one.
> 
> I'm sniffing around ThisIsMyMilwaulkee (spelling error probably), but still unsure as to whether or not I should join it. It seems to have progressed pretty far already.



Yeah, I usually avoid doing the in-the-middle thing, but I joined into Eight Days, Thirteen Lights, 42 hours (8/13/42) simply because I was the only person they could find to go to Florida for the dead drop, so I did it.

I've done several before, from the beginning, but I don't remember the names. The Cloverfield one I remember, that was my first and was what got me into ARGs in the first place. :3 Good, good times.

EDIT:

By the way, OP, if this isn't an ARG or it sucks, I'm going to cut off your sack.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Yeah, I usually avoid doing the in-the-middle thing, but I joined into Eight Days, Thirteen Lights, 42 hours (8/13/42) simply because I was the only person they could find to go to Florida for the dead drop, so I did it.
> 
> I've done several before, from the beginning, but I don't remember the names. The Cloverfield one I remember, that was my first and was what got me into ARGs in the first place. :3 Good, good times.
> 
> ...



I'm feeling so nostalgic right now over Cloverfield. ; 0;
I blame myself for coming in late because I don't go on the Unforums enough. </3

And OP, I'll be glad to help AAL with chopping off your sack. <3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I'm feeling so nostalgic right now over Cloverfield. ; 0;
> I blame myself for coming in late because I don't go on the Unforums enough. </3
> 
> And OP, I'll be glad to help AAL with chopping off your sack. <3



Yay, Unforums! I'm Attorney At Lawl there, too. I have kinda gotten out of the whole ARG thing, simply because it seems 95% are online only nowadays, which ruins the point of an ARG.

But this one, simply because it's on the FA forums, would interest me.

If this doesn't end up being an ARG, I'mma start one.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2009)

Wait, so you mean people wilingly go to places some complete stranger points them to?



I have candy on the back of my car. Seriously. Come and get some.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Wait, so you mean people wilingly go to places some complete stranger points them to?
> 
> 
> 
> I have candy on the back of my car. Seriously. Come and get some.



Yes, several people think exactly like you, but keep in mind almost all of the dead drops are in a public location, like a mall or a theme park, for example.

The only ARG I know of that required weird places was the one that was on 4chan's /x/ board, where people needed to go out to some swamp in Florida or something, and they were followed by the guy running it. Scared the shit out of them, when they returned home, there were pictures of them taken from trees and shit.

I remember it ended before it was over, but I don't remember why. I think because the guy running it had his car break down, making it so he was unable to continue or something.

God, now I want to find that ARG again. I remember it, but not the name.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Yes, several people think exactly like you, but keep in mind almost all of the dead drops are in a public location, like a mall or a theme park, for example.



Like a corny spy movie. XD


----------



## Aden (Jan 9, 2009)

Copypasta that I haven't seen? Interesting.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

/r/ original content

Oh here it is


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Mods, approve the pic plz. D: You guys opened up the thread and edited all the posts into one, so approoooooveeeeeeee. We wanna seeee. D:


----------



## JML (Jan 9, 2009)

The main reason as for why it's all fragmented and not in one main post is as simple as what it asks of me. I wrote it as I was being told what to say and as for the reason of it, being also simple, is in the email Mary E. sent me.

As for the picture, I didn't know that you have to have someone approve of the image... that explains some things. My apologizes. I will try and upload the picture another way at 10PM (In exactly 3 hours) if the image is still pending.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, it's approved. Someone with more balls than me look at it and describe it. :<


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 9, 2009)

Photoshopped picture of a dog with a strange grin from ear to ear that has human teeth and with the red and the contrast probably upped a shitload.

Eh. Creepypasta. I've seen better creepypasta.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Muahaha, this totally reeks of ARG. I'm giddy.

OP, can you give me Mary E.'s full e-mail? I'd like to get a hold of her. You too, for that matter. Got any sort of e-mail or IM service?


----------



## Golse (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Muahaha, this totally reeks of ARG. I'm giddy.
> 
> OP, can you give me Mary E.'s full e-mail? I'd like to get a hold of her. You too, for that matter. Got any sort of e-mail or IM service?



Don't get too excited.  It's not even the OP's own writing.  If it is being used for an ARG, I wouldn't expect much from one with a co-opted rabbithole.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 9, 2009)

that... is a freaky dog. at least, I hope it's a dog.

can you say 'too much happy gas'?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Golse said:


> Don't get too excited.  It's not even the OP's own writing.  If it is being used for an ARG, I wouldn't expect much from one with a co-opted rabbithole.



How do you know it's not his own writing?


----------



## Golse (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> How do you know it's not his own writing?



30 seconds in Google?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Golse said:


> 30 seconds in Google?



FUCKING OP

Goddamn, it's just a copypasta troll. *FFFFFFFF.*


----------



## JML (Jan 9, 2009)

There is no point in giving you Mary E.'s email due to the fact that she died. She might of killed herself, or someone could have killed her... Either way, shes dead. If you still want her email, I can give it to you. Her email is marye@who.net

As for my email, you can reach me at jml@null.net


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

JML said:


> marye@who.net





			
				OP said:
			
		

> From: marye@****.net



nice try, bro. If it had three letters, you wouldn't have put four stars.

That being said, this is just creepy/copypasta. gtfo my ARGs.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 9, 2009)

I took the time to read that article, and it sounds a lot like The Ring. I looked at it before I read the article, and I felt like I was being watched, and had that wierd feeling that a ghost was creeping up on me.

If that things tries to speak to me, I'll punch it's face in. Literally.
And if it comes back, I'll rip the hand off and beat it back into the shadows.

I've done it before. That thing is _mine_.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> I took the time to read that article, and it sounds a lot like The Ring. I looked at it before I read the article, and I felt like I was being watched, and had that wierd feeling that a ghost was creeping up on me.
> 
> If that things tries to speak to me, I'll punch it's face in. Literally.
> And if it comes back, I'll rip the hand off and beat it back into the shadows.
> ...



no.

OP is 4chan /x/ copypasta, if you guys haven't realized it yet.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> no.
> 
> OP is 4chan /x/ copypasta, if you guys haven't realized it yet.


I'm too lazy to read that shit so I'll just take your word for it


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

proof:

http://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copypastajt2.jpg

Screenshotted the thread where someone on 4chon /x/ is asking for OPs copypasta.

Nice try man, gotta admit you had me going for a while. :3


----------



## virus (Jan 9, 2009)

Read my sig and suck it


----------



## Not A Fox (Jan 9, 2009)

This feels like a covert marketing scheme for a PG-13 rated "Shock" movie ripping of a rip off of a crap Japanese horror film. 

Well done: You've delivered unto my Hard Drive a fairly creepy shoop and nothing else.

I'm not seeing your employer's piece of shit movie.

Good day, sir.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 10, 2009)

Fake or not, it was intriguing.  The picture really wasn't all that creepy, imho.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 10, 2009)

i am totally lacking in surprise


----------



## Thatch (Jan 10, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i am totally lacking in surprise



Likewise.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 10, 2009)

If you guys did look at the attatched picture and didn't just google it, I'm assuming that it's fake.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol nice picture. Expected something a little less...red, because I clicked the link on page two and saw the pug. Sorta creeped me out, lol


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 10, 2009)

Kind of creepy. </3
But then again I'm a total wuss. :<


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 10, 2009)

was I the only one who saw the attached picture on the origional post? did everyone else just google it, or look on 4chan?

that thing freaked me out.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 10, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> was I the only one who saw the attached picture on the origional post? did everyone else just google it, or look on 4chan?
> 
> that thing freaked me out.



I saw it too.  I've seen worse.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 10, 2009)

Somewhere in West Philadelphia, you will find an old basketball court with a single ball lying in the middle. Pick it up and start shooting hoops. After a while, a small group of hooligans will approach you and challenge you to a fight, which you must accept.

After the fight, you must go home and relay the events to your mother. She will then inform you that you have an aunt and uncle living in one of the districts of Los Angeles, and out of fear, she will send you to live there for an indefinite period of time.

With your bags packed, go to the street corner, and whistle for a cab. The cab that will pull up will bear the word FRESH on the license plate, and upon closer inspection, novelty fuzzy dice will hang in the mirror. Although you will suddenly realize that cabs like these are extremely hard to find, do not bear any thought to it. At this point you MUST point out in front of the car and say â€˜Yo homes to Bel Airâ€™. You will stop in front of a mansion, and it will be sometime between 7 and 8 oâ€™clock, even though it will feel like youâ€™ve been traveling mere seconds. Get your luggage out and say â€˜Yo homes, smell ya later!â€™, but do NOT turn back to face the cabby. Walk up to the door, look over your shoulder once, and then knock on the door three times.

If you follow these instructions, your life will get flip-turned upside-down.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 10, 2009)

^^^

I get that a lot. But maybe that's because my house is undoubtably haunted.

EDIT: you changed the whole post...


----------



## Ratte (Jan 10, 2009)

Julian said:


> words



-facepalm-

That should have been expected.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 10, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> words


Facepalming is not in order here, because everyone loves Bel-air.


----------



## NaumWolf (Apr 30, 2010)

Didn't feel like looking through the thread to see if anyone brought this up, but that image isn't the original smile.dog image

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v370/UberLoneWolf/Misc/smiledog.jpg

is supposed to be the image that originally went with the story


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

You signed up two years ago, yet are still a nufur?

For shame.


----------



## NaumWolf (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You signed up two years ago, yet are still a nufur?
> 
> For shame.




Don't generally participate in forums, only reason i replied to this was because i had the original image and not the made up one.

the news service here in oklahoma city just now found out about this and ran a story on it, totaly ignoring the urban legend itself

http://www.kfor.com/news/local/kfor-news-nightmare-urban-legend-story,0,4054547.story is the story if anyones interested


----------

